

Stanford researchers develop tool that ’sees’ internal body details 1,000 times smaller - wumi
http://www.thinkgene.com/stanford-researchers-develop-tool-that-sees-internal-body-details-1000-times-smaller/

======
jksmith
I think I've discovered a sure indicator when the singularity has been fully
realized: when every geek story posted on this board on April 1st is actually
is real.

